# HILFE - Aufbau GT Avalanche 1996



## morton964 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Freunde, ich bin neu hier und habe gleich ein (für mich) ordentliches Problem mitgebracht. 1996 kaufte ich mir ein neues silbernes GT Avalanche, welches im Laufe der Jahre eher wenig genutzt wurde. Die ersten Gummis sind noch drauf und haben noch Profil.
Als ich nun mit meiner Familie mal wieder eine Ausfahrt machte - nachdem ich das Bike mal entstaubt und geölt hatte - gings los:

- Tretlager knarzt extrem
- XT Schaltung lässt sich nicht mehr runter schalten
- Whitepower-Ölgabel fertig, habe das Öl wohl während der Fahrt verloren :-(

Mein erster Gedanke war: Neues Bike kaufen, weil das GT schon soo alt ist. Dann aber nochmal drüber geschlafen, hier das Forum entdeckt und gesehen was man alles machen kann, wenn man es kann . 

Hier meine Fragen/Pläne (bitte nicht lachen, habe wenig bis keine Ahnung mehr von der Materie):

- Kann ich jede Federgabel in den Vorbau einbauen? Gedacht hatte ich an eine (gebrauchte) Marzocchi Bomber, die ich noch von meinem anderen Bike kenne un ddie mir gut gefiel oder ist die Geometrie des Rades dann dahin bzw. passte nicht?

- Ich wollte Magura Hydraulikbremsen verbauen (lassen), allerdings ist bei meiner XT-Schaltung die Schalteinheit in den Bremsgriff integriert... Passt eine Magura überhaupt an das Avalanche? Was passiert dann mit meinen Schalteinheiten an den Bremsgriffen?

- Gekröpfter Lenker, weil man mit fortschreitendem Alter bequemer wird 

Fragen über Fragen. Ich bin hier auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen und hoffe mein GT behalten zu können. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Martin


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Martin,

willkommen bei den GT-Bekloppten! 

Prinzipiell kannst Du durchaus Federgabeln verschiedener Hersteller einbauen. Du musst darauf achten, dass die Gabeln einen "Ahead-Schaft" haben, d.h. ohne Gewinde, passend zu Deinem Steuersatz und zum Vorbau. Gewindegabeln sind bei Deinem Baujahr nicht kompatibel. Wichtig ist auch: jeder Komplettaufbau war geometrietechnisch fein aufeinander abgestimmt. Zu neue Federgabeln haben eine zu große Einbauhöhe und zuviel Federweg, so dass Du auf Deinem alten Freund dann sitzt wie auf einem Chopper; das Fahrverhalten wird arg träge und unschön. Achte darauf, dass die Gabel nicht mehr als 60 bis maximal 70 mm Federweg mitbringt, Einbauhöhe sollte möglichst nicht über 425 mm sein. Gut geeignet und auch von der Performance gut wäre als Alternative zu einer Marzocchi m.E. z.B. auch eine Rock Shox Judy XC oder Judy SL, würde auch zeitlich gut passen.

Magura-Bremsen passen natürlich auf das Avalanche, und haben, wenn gut eingestellt, wirklich gute Bremsleistung. Sie sind ein wenig schwerer als Cantis oder V's, dafür herrlich unkompliziert. Wenn Du sie einmal gut eingestellt hast, kannst Du sie meist längere Zeit vergessen und einfach fahren. Die Shifter/Bremshebeleinheit müssten allerdings runter, als reine Shifter könntest Du z.B. Grip Shift montieren.

Einen gekröpften Lenker (Du meinst sicher einen riser) kannst Du auch problemlos montieren, nur darauf achten, dass Du noch das Maß der "alten" Klemmung Deines Vorbaus erwischst und nicht das neue Oversized-Maß, sonst brauchst Du auch einen neuen Vorbau, und das wäre schade. Ich mag die alten Originalaufbauten und finde es immer ein wenig schade, wenn gute alte Substanz mit optisch meist nicht so passenden, neuen Teilen gemixt wird. Wenn Du alte Komponenten hast, diese gut einstellst und wartest, hast Du für den normalen Gebrauch meist eine völlig ausreichende Performance. Wenn Du natürlich das letzte Quentchen aus dem Radl rausholen willst und neue Räder bei z.B. Gabelperformance als Maßstab nimmst, wirst Du mit Deinem schönen Klassiker wohl nicht recht glücklich. Ansonsten: fahren, fahren, fahren, ein älteres Avalanche ist schon was tolles. 

Achso, noch was: wenn das Radl wirklich noch erstes Gummi hat, prüfe doch mal durch "zusammenknautschen", ob das Gummi (trotz gutem Profil!) nicht vielleicht schon porös ist, wäre nach vierzehn Jahren auch ganz normal. Wenn es porös ist: runter damit, gute (und frische!) Reifen sind wirklich wichtig, auch wenn Du nur gemäßigtes Terrain fährst.

Stell' doch mal ein paar Fotos rein!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2010)

Servus und willkommen, 

bekloppt ist hier natürlich keiner, wenn man unseren Maßstab nimmt

Das die Schaltung nicht mehr runterschaltet, kann einfach an den alten Zügen liegen. Mal neue rein und ich würde fast drauf wetten, dass alles wieder funktioniert.

Hydraulikbremsen müssen nicht sein, gut eingestellte Cantis bremsen auch hervorragend, sind aber wartungsintensiver.

Ich bin auf den Aufbau gespannt, immer am Original bleiben und viel Erfolg und Spaß bei uns!

Gruß, Gerrit

... Fotos!!!!!!!                                            bitte!


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo und auch von mir ein willkommen!

Grundsätzlich gebe ich meinem Vorredner in fast allen Punkten recht, vor allem was das "Behängen" mit allzu neumodischen Teilen betrifft- das passt meist nicht allzu schön zusammen.

Aber: In Maßen betreibe ich das an meinen Rädern auch. Aber ich versuche es möglichst unauffällig...  Ich habe z.B. an meinem '97 Zaskar eine relativ moderne Marzocchi Marathon mit 80mm und 445mm Einbauhöhe eingebaut - und das Rad fährt sich noch erstaunlich agil. Du denkst jetzt vielleicht: "Meine Güte, jetzt diskutieren die über 2cm Einbauhöhe!" Aber die können bei einem entsprechend feinfühligem Fahrer durchaus über "hopp oder topp" des Fahrgefühls entscheiden. Vielleicht ist Christian einer davon und ich bin etwas "grobschlächtiger"... Aber mit einer schönen Marzocchi von '96 bis 2001 und höchstens 80mm Federweg kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Mit einer anderen ordentlichen Federgabel (erwähnte Rock Shox oder auch Pace, Manitou, White Bros) natürlich auch nicht.

Magura Felgenbremsen - einmal ordentlich montiert und eingestellt und für viele Jahre, bis auf den unproblematischen Belagwechsel, einfach vergessen. Ich habe meine HS22 bereits seit 15 Jahren - und dieses Jahr das erste Mal enlüftet und neu befüllt. Und auch nur weil ich die Leitung etwas stümperhaft gekürzt habe. Die Grundlage eines "Sorglosbikes"!

Wenn du wirklich nicht sehr häufig mit dem Rad gefahren bist und die Teile (Antrieb, Bremsen etc.) nicht allzu sehr runtergewirtschaftet sind, genügt es vielleicht für's Erste auch schon, das Rad einmal komplett zu zerlegen, die beweglichen Teile ordentlich zu reinigen und zu fetten (evtl. ist das Fett in den Schalthebeln einfach nur verharzt und blockiert den Hebel) und alles zusammen zu schrauben. Dabei evtl. defekte Teile ersetzen, neue Schalt- und Bremszüge nebst neuen Hüllen einsetzen. So investierst du nicht gleich allzu viel und kannst danach noch weiter "tunen" oder ersetzen.

Also:
-ordentliche, (gebrauchte) Federgabel
-neue Schalt- und Bremszüge (nebst Hüllen)
-Riser (pass auf, dass er durch den Vorbau passt, falls die Klemmung nicht aus zwei Teilen besteht)
-evtl. neue Reifen & Schläuche

Und: Versuch dich doch einfach mal selbst an der Schrauberei - die alte Technik ist kein Hexenwerk, man lernt was dazu und desto schöner wird die erste Probefahrt. Im Internet findet man inzwischen für fast alles eine Anleitung. Und zum Einstellen kannst du es zur Not immer noch zum Händler deines Vertrauens schaffen.

Lass Bilder sprechen!


----------



## morton964 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo Freunde und vielen Dank für die schnellen und sehr hilfreichen Informationen. Ich habe nicht vor, mein GT auf "neu" zu trimmen, also hochmoderne Neuteile zu verbauen. Ich suche deswegen nach gut gebrauchten Teilen aus der Baujahrzeit + X. Da mein Avalanche alufarben mit gelben Decals ist, werde ich mein Augenmerk auf gelbe oder rote (als krasser Gegensatz sozusagen ) Teile setzen.
Auch wenn ich mir hier schon zig Bilder angesehen habe, sind noch einige Fragen aufgetaucht, die für Euch sicherlich einfach zu beantworten sind und für mich schon fast peinlich sind, aber woher soll ich's wissen:

- Kann ich jede Marzocchi Bomber oder Judy SL verbauen, die einen Ahead-Schaft besitzt? Wie hoch muss/darf der Schaft sein? Hat jemand eine Marzocchi oder Judy in seinem Avalanche? Wie messe ich die "Einbauhöhe"? Schaftlänge + ?

Wie wärs mit der: http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Bomber...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41513f3f64     dann natürlich mit roten/orangen Maguras....

- Kann ich jede Magura HS Felgenbremse kaufen oder gibt es da Unterschiede (Befestigung, Felgenbreite etc.) die ich beachten muss? 

Diese z.Bsp: http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Bremse-hy...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item27b37bf401

- Wie sieht es mit der Befestigung der Magura aus? Welche Aufnahmepunkte muss die Gabel haben oder gibts da Zubehörteile, so dass jede Gabel passend gemacht werden kann? 

- Ist die Montage der Magura Hinterradbremse problemlos möglich oder muss da ein Adapter ran?

- Wie kann ich meine Schaltung von der Bremse trennen, um einen Magura Bremsgriff zu montieren und daneben die Schaltung? Und welche Teile muss ich für die Schalteinheitmontage besorgen oder muss die Schalteinheit ausgetauscht werden gegen eine, die eine Vorrichtung zur direkten Lenkermontage hat? Eine Gripshift kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich hatte schonmal ein und jedesmal wenn ich einen Berg raufgeochst bin, habe ich beim am Lenkerreissen aus Versehen geschaltet, naja...

Die Eigenmontage wird schwierig werden, da ich beruflich recht wenig Zeit habe. Und in der verbleibenden Zeit wollen Frau und Kind natürlich radeln . Aber ein Bekannter kann mir zumindest die Teile dann verbauen, wenn ich sie denn mal alle zusammen habe, bzw. überhaupt mal weiß was ich alles benötige. Aber je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto froher bin ich, dass ich es behalten habe .

Danke 
Martin

PS: Am WE versuche ich mal Fotos von IST-Zustand zu machen, auch wenn sie eher abschreckend wirken werden...


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2010)

Fangen wir mit der Einbaulänge (EBL) der GAbel an: Du nimmst die originale Gabel und misst von der Mitte der Achsaufnahme bis zum Konussitz, das ist da, wo die Gabel im Steuersatz verschwindet, direkt über der Brücke am Schaft.

Die neue Gabel sollte dem Maß entsprechen. Größere EBL, das Bike wird träger und bekommt schlechtere Bergaufeigenschaaften. Kleinere EBL, das Bike könnte "zickig" werden, geht dafür deutlich besser den Berg rauf und ist sprintstärker.

Schaftlänge: Steuerrohr+das was vom Steuersatz aus dem Rahmen schaut+Vorbauklemmung bei Ahead.

Von Maguras habe ich nicht so wirklich Ahnung.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin und mit dem Schrauben kann man sich ja Zeit lassen, aber vorsich, macht süchtig.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## morton964 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gerrit, am WE werde ich die alte Gabel mal ausbauen und vermessen. Das scheint mir die sicherste Variante zu sein. Süchtig werde ich wohl kaum werden (können), weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt. Ich will aber auf jeden Fall das GT wieder vernünftig herrichten.

Hat noch jemand Ideen zu meinen Fragen im Posting von gestern (18:21 Uhr)? Insbesondere die Befestigungsproblematik der Schalteinheit, die mit dem Bremsgriff verbunden ist, macht mir Kopfzerbrechen, wenn ich die Maguras montieren will...

Danke
M.


----------



## Splatter666 (21. Juli 2010)

Moin Morton,

es gab von Magura Schellen für die STIs, die neben die Bremshebelschellen gesetzt werden; aber die bekommst du heute nur noch mit Glück, hier im Forum oder bei eBay...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn du unbedingt Maguras verbauen willst, wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an einem Paar neue Schaltgriffe vorbeikommen. Es sei denn du hast eine Schalt-/Bremseinheit, wo sich die Schalteinheit mittels einer Schraube von der Bremse lösen lässt, dann benötigst du nur ein Paar passende Schellen, die aber auch gern schon mal den Preis von ein Paar guten, gebrauchten Schalthebeln erreichen können. Wie gesagt: Bilder helfen da ungemein! 
Bei der von dir verlinkten Magura könntest du Probleme mit der Einstellung der Bremse bekommen, da die silbernen Nasen an den Schellen schwierig bis überhaupt nicht mehr zu verstellen sind, da bei erster Montage eingepresst. Und die Stellung dieser Nasen ist auf den jeweiligen Rahmen angepasst. Hier z.B. sind die Nasen durch eine Rasterung verstellbar (schwarze Nasen), bei diesem Befestigungssystem sind die Nasen nicht mehr nötig, alles wird an dem großen "Booster" befestigt.


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2010)

1996 gab es die einzelnen shifter in der xt 737 Gruppe, ST-M008 ist die Typenbezeichnung. Sind schwer zu bekommen, aber mit Geduld wird das schon.


----------



## morton964 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo und danke für die zügigen Antworten. Das lässt hoffen 

@tofu1000
Die von Dir verlinkten Maguras (diese) würden also an alugefrästen Booster der hier (hier) verlinkten Marzocchi montiert werden? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Bilder meiner Schalt-/Bremseinheit werd ich nachliefern...zur Sicherheit. Vielleicht schaff ich es auch schon heute abend.

@epic2006
Ggf. muss ich also nach Einzelshiftern für die XT Gruppe suchen? Oder Schellen von Magura, wenn meine Schalteinheit von der Bremse lösbar ist. Wie wäre denn der "Suchbegriff" für die Schellen? Wäre das hier so ein Einzelshifter (auch wenn er nicht ST-M008 heisst? http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Schaltei...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item563dfddbb4


1000Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (21. Juli 2010)

Hi!

So sollten diese Schellen aussehen, die passen für die XT/DX Daumen/Daumen STIs, NICHT für die mit Daumen/Zeigefinger...







Ciao, Splat


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2010)

so sähe ein Einzelshifter aus, nur ist der von Dir gezeigte halt 14 Jahre jünger als Dein Bike und mit etwas suchen bekommst Du ein zeitlich passendes shifter Paar für die Hälfte des dort gezeigten Preises.


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Juli 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So sollten diese Schellen aussehen, die passen für die XT/DX Daumen/Daumen STIs, NICHT für die mit Daumen/Zeigefinger...
> 
> ...



die  passen aber definitiv auf xtr rapidfire + (daumen - zeigefinger)


----------



## morton964 (22. Juli 2010)

So, Gabel ist draussen. Schaftlänge ist 18,2cm (Ahead). Im Rohrinneren war eine sternförmige Gewindehalterung eingeschlagen, damit der Schaft von oben (Steuerkopf) fixiert werden kann. Schaftdurchmesser ist 2,85cm. Einbauhöhe ist ca. 43cm.

Bei dem Spaß fiel mir auch auf, dass die Schaltereinheit keine XT sondern eine LX ist. Umwerfer und Schaltkassette ist XT. Seltsam... 

Ich habe auch Bilder der Bremsgriffe (mit montierten Schalteinheiten) gemacht. Hoffe dass ich heute abend dazu komme sie einzustellen.

Gruß
M.


----------



## morton964 (22. Juli 2010)

Hoffe die Fotos sind was geworden. Wenn jemand noch einen Tip bzgl. der Schalteinheit hat... nur zu 

M.


----------



## esp262 (22. Juli 2010)

das ist doch eher 94er ava oder?

na ja, hörnchen positzion gehört verboten  

ansonsten würd ich rahmen mal aufpolieren, neue schaltzüge incl hülle
schöne alte raceline maguras verbaut, und andere schaltgriffe gibts in der bucht ohne ende denk ich

dann wird das ding schon laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (22. Juli 2010)

Die LX ist von 97, eine 567  wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Die bekommst nicht mit viel Geld und guten Worten an die Magura Schellen. Wie gesagt, XT 737 gab es als einzelshifter, etwas Geduld und Nachdruck, dann finden die sich schon. Evtl drüben bei den Klassikern oder im Youngtimerforum mal eine Suchanfrage posten.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## morton964 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich kann gar nicht mehr genau sagen, von wann das Ava ist... Im Katalog von 1996 ist zumindest genau meine Farbgebung drin. In 1997 und 1994/1995 nicht. Muss um den Dreh gewesen sein. 

Ich weiß, die Hörnchen sind krass -  die kommen jetzt auch runter. Bequem waren sie auch nicht...naja 

Ok, dann geh ich mal auf XT 737 Fang. Dachte mir schon, dass die LX an der Bremse nicht so einfach an den Lenker montiert werden können. Schaun ma mal.

Kann ich jede Magura raceline (oder gabs nur die eine) verbauen? Am liebsten wäre mir die neongelbe Serie. Hatte die einen speziellen (Such-)Namen? Passt diese an die Marzocchi Bomber dran?

Apropos Marzocchi. Ist die Achsaufnahme (Schnellspanner) im Durchmesser bei allen gleich? Ich glaub 0,9mm waren es bei meiner alten Gabel.

M.


----------



## epic2006 (23. Juli 2010)

Magura: die Neongelbe war die Raceline, später gab es dann die Raceline D, auch neongelb aber mit so einem roten Stellrad am Bremshebel (vem. Belagsverstellung/Druckpunkt) Ich persönlich finde die D schöner, da die Hebel nicht so klobig waren.

Raceline D: http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Race-line...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19be160cbe

Passt an jedes Rad/Gabel mit Canti/V-Brakesockeln.

Viel Erfolg bei der Jagd, alte Maguras sind leider sehr gefragt....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## esp262 (23. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt hab noch so ein satz raceline D liegen incl befestigungmatterial

brauch die nicht mehr weil mein backwoods scheibenbresaufnahme gekriegt hat

ansonsten die alten xt 8fach schifter, oder auf 9 fach umbaun da gibts genug auswahl


----------



## oliversen (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
sehr schoenes, 94er Avalanche. Glueckwunsch!
Ich wuerde jedoch nur Gabel, Lenker, Zuege und Griffe tauschen.

Du schreibst das die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig runter schaltet. Haenge mal den Zug aus den Oesen aus und versuche ob die Schalthebel den Zug beim runterschalten freigeben. Wenn ja, laeuft der Zug nicht mehr in sauber in der Aussenhuelle. Neue Zuege und Aussenhuellen loesen das Problem. Wenn die Schalthebel den Zug nicht sauber freigibt ist der Schalthebel, bzw. das Fett in der Mechanik das Problem. Das verharzt und verklebt mit den Jahren und verursacht dann diese Fehlfunktionen. Du musst dann den Gehaeusdeckel vorsichtig oeffen und das alte Fett mit Pinsel und Fettloeser rauswaschen (gruendlich). Neu fetten - fertig.

Solltest du diesen Weg gehen und eine neue Gabel moechten, musst du eine mit Cantigegenhalter finden. Die aelteren RockShox Judy SL bzw XC sind hier immer eine gute und guenstige Wahl.

Mit neuer, gebrauchter Gabel, neuen Griffen, Zuegen und Huellen, neuem Lenker (25,4mm Klemm-Mass, wenn du deinen alten Vorbau verwenden moechtest) solltest du nicht viel ueber 150Euro kommen.

Lass uns wissen wie es weiter geht

oliversen


----------



## morton964 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo oliversen, danke für den hilfreichen Tip . Momentan habe ich mich auf die Magura/Einzelshifter-Variante eingeschossen. Mal sehen wie die Teilebeschaffung so läuft. Sollte das nicht so funktionieren wie geplant, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall Deinen Vorschlag mal ausprobieren.

Danke und schönes WE
Martin


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juli 2010)

shifter: http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-XT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ab032fed laut Workshop von 97 sind das 739er/M 008.
und nochmal: http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-3x8-f...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f01b1fdeb

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## morton964 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Gerrit, SPITZE !

vielen Dank. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich noch lange gesucht...

Mal sehen wie sie sich preislich entwickeln.

Gruß 
M.


----------



## morton964 (26. Juli 2010)

So, Marzocchi Bomber Gabel hab ich. Jetz noch vernünftige Maguras und die Einzelshifter - feddisch. Dann gehts an die Montage...


----------

